# Chasing shadows ..



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there. Our five month old pupster has just recently started to chase shadows and i think it's becoming slightly obsessional! He will go hunting them out, pounce at them, chasing, barking and giving them a good talking to! We also have some old CDs hanging in our cherry tree to try to deter the pigeons which cast a reflection on the lawn whenever there is a breeze which he also goes bonkers over and careers around after them. 

I'm not so bothered about the CDs but the shadow fixation is becoming slightly wearing. It's difficult to try to prepare a meal with a puppy chasing your feet round the kitchen! 

Is this something they grow out of? We are trying not to react in anyway but can we get him to stop? Does anyone else's pup do this?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

hmmm not something that you want to encourage. Can you distract him somehow (as well as cooking dinner etc etc)if he starts chasing a shadow or barking do a quick 10 second obedience test - sit, or down or a stay or something. Keep some treats handy to reward this good behaviour and just ignore the madness?
Kiki loves the laser on my son's nerf gun thing - I had to ask the kids to stop encouraging her to chase the little red light around the carpet all the time because I was worried it might become a light/shadow obsession. But is is funny and everynow and again we have a quick game!


----------

